
Dogecoin Reaches ATH Trading Above $0.008768 per Coin - glmxstd
https://medium.com/@dogecoin/dogecoin-reaches-ath-trading-above-0-008768-per-coin-4e4bbe0711b8
======
CamelCaseName
Not doing so well in Satoshi terms. I'll never forget the 25->100+ pump of
2013. Wild times in IRC. I forget the name of that Chinese whale now though.

~~~
glmxstd
Yeah, hard to measure it against satoshis when bitcoin went up.

